

The Hub of the Smart Home - stefanobernardi
https://medium.com/@maghis/the-hub-of-the-smart-home-bfa504d08c9d

======
xg15
I like how he mentions Facebook of all things as a model of how the IoT should
work.

So, after we could all witness the massive conflicts of interest (with regards
to their users) and privacy problems that emerge when there is a single entity
that collects, stores and distributes your data, we should do the same thing
with the IoT, except, this time we'll give this entity physical access to our
house.

I agree with his sentiment that this will be the likely future. I just
disagree that this is a developent to look forward to.

As for the argument that finding a common interface to turn on a lightbulb is
impossible, because <i>our</i> lightbulb is so special, I dont buy this.
Standards like DLNA show that it is possible to develop interfaces for much
more sophisticated problems and actually make them work in the real world.

------
maghis
I don't believe NEST or any other device will ever be the "hub", that is my
opinion, open to discuss about it.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I agree. However, there's a HUGE need for a hub of some kind. Possibly, open
for anybody to develop on top of it.

~~~
maghis
Totally, but I don't think it's going to be a physical device.

